
Covert and side channels due to processor architecture (2006) - contrarian_
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.190.1003&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
contrarian_
From the abstract:

> Information leakage through covert channels and side channels is becoming a
> serious problem, especially when these are enhanced by modern processor
> architecture features. We show how processor architecture features such as
> simultaneous multithreading, _control speculation_ and shared caches can
> inadvertently accelerate such covert channels or _enable new covert channels
> and side channels_.

